# R32 / R33 GTR Wanted



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Looking for a clean R32 or R33 GTR, drop me a PM if you are looking to sell.


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Bump, prefer a clean R33 Series 3, but message me if you have older and R32 considered too.


----------

